# Is this POECILOTHERIA ORNATA male or female??



## GUSTAV

This POECILOTHERIA ORNATA is 12cm long.IS IT MALE OR FEMALE??????:wall:


----------



## syndicate

looks rather female to me but hard to say just from pics.got any ventral shots?


----------



## ballpython2

turn it bottoms up....if you look directly  above the top book lungs (with the spider's head facing the ceiling) if you  see a  black half circle...its going to be a male....


----------



## GUSTAV

No I dont have.IS IT RIGHT THAT ORNATA FEMALE HAVE WHITE STRIPE ON ABDOMEN NOT LIKE ONE ON MY PICTYRE - ZIG ZAG?????????


----------



## Lover of 8 legs

My only reply to your original question would be DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## GUSTAV

MY ORNATA IS MALE:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: !!!????


----------



## arachnocat

Male ornatas seem to have a much darker area inside the white stripe than females. I don't know if that's always the case, but I would guess just from the pic it's a male.


----------



## Midnightrdr456

its also still small, only 3" roughly.  I would not say for sure male or female at this stage, especially a species that grows to 8" you still have a while.


----------



## Steevens.D

It's a male


----------



## Thoth

Like Midnightrdr456 stated sexing pokies by the dorsal folio is only reliable with  larger specimens, at least 4+ inches. Also it does not work for all species of pokies.

Pokies tend to be difficult to sex, in general. A bit of info on it http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/artikel.asp?oid=233789


----------



## SavageDigital

I can't see anything in that spider that says "female", maybe it is and will show more obvious signs later. But I don't see anything convincing in this photograph (of course everyone's got a 50/50 shot with any answer they give).


----------



## chris 71

just guessing but yours looks more female to me its markings are not that washed out looking


----------



## chris 71

read page 1 of Genus Poecilotheria picture thread


----------



## GUSTAV

It's a FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rydog

It looks like a Juvenile female rufilata in my opinion but ornatas and rufilatas do look a little similar. Although rufilatas keep the darkened abdominal markings as adults.

-EDIT-

Never mind after looking at the carapace Identification sheet I stand corrected. It is however still female.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Someone please tell me how they are getting male or female? I am not getting how you guys are doing that. I have a few confirmed of both sexes, and Looking at that one dark picture tells me squat.


----------



## Rydog

On most pokies you can look at the abdomen and see the black zigzag, if it has a lot of white around it then its most likely female. This is what someone told me although I have my doubts.


----------



## TheDarkFinder

talkenlate04 said:


> Someone please tell me how they are getting male or female? I am not getting how you guys are doing that. I have a few confirmed of both sexes, and Looking at that one dark picture tells me squat.


Look at the picture below. 

The two spots that I have circled tell me it is a girl. 

The stripe has a very light break in it. Males keep a very dark almost completely black stripe. The carapace on most males have very little to no coloring on it. This one has a deep black looking carapace. Now it is not 100% but if I was to place money on it I would say female just by that. 

To the OP if you do not want me to use your picture just pm me and I will remove it.


----------



## david goldsboro

you have a female there male have a purple colour to them , look at this males carapace the females have a grey white colour not pinkie purple like males and the males show differant colours at around 2inch


----------



## ShadowBlade

Yes, my bet at that size would definately be female. 

-Sean


----------



## versiphil

Hi,

I`m 100% sure, that you have a female. A male at this size looks totally different. Here is mine at about same size:






Greets
Sascha


----------



## Talkenlate04

So am I correct in thinking male male for these two?


----------



## ShadowBlade

Yep 

-Sean


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fan freaking tastic. I have way more males then I am going to know what to do with.   :wall:


----------



## TarantulaLV

Steevens.D said:


> It's a male


Agreed. There is nothing left to discuss.


----------



## TTstinger

Some Pokies are very easy to sex really by the folio. Thanks to TLV for letting me know, but by looking at that pic and you saying it is 3in the folio looks to be some what faded so at this point I would say wait tell nxt molt if it is the same it's male if it has faded more female. so wait and see


----------



## TTstinger

versiphil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I`m 100% sure, that you have a female. A male at this size looks totally different. Here is mine at about same size:
> Greets
> Sascha


100% huh yours looks male to me


----------



## david goldsboro

TTstinger said:


> Some Pokies are very easy to sex really by the folio. Thanks to TLV for letting me know, but by looking at that pic and you saying it is 3in the folio looks to be some what faded so at this point I would say wait tell nxt molt if it is the same it's male if it has faded more female. so wait and see


Sexinng pokies by the folio is all wrong in all pokies ornata the males have a differant colouration to them than the females they show differant colours at around 2 inch these are the easyest of the pokies to sex without looking ventrally or at a moult ,i will take some fresh pictures of some of my young females around 3inch they have the full adult colours more or less


----------



## TTstinger

david goldsboro said:


> Sexinng pokies by the folio is all wrong in all pokies ornata the males have a differant colouration to them than the females they show differant colours at around 2 inch these are the easyest of the pokies to sex without looking ventrally or at a moult ,i will take some fresh pictures of some of my young females around 3inch they have the full adult colours more or less


BS my friend where and how did you come to this. ornatas are the easiest to sex by folio and I am sorry at 3in they do not have full adult color


----------



## david goldsboro

TTstinger said:


> BS my friend where and how did you come to this. ornatas are the easiest to sex by folio and I am sorry at 3in they do not have full adult color


all i have bred and grown on from slings in the last 3 years are all the pokies i have also bred 9 of the group i have males and females of every pokie at differant sizes for breeding stock all my female ornatas have full adult colour at 3 inch males dont colour the same as females sexing by the folio is not a good way to sex any pokies , i will just go up stairs now and take a picture of one of my 3 inch juv female p ornatas


----------



## david goldsboro

this is a 3 inch juv female of mine see the same colours as adult females just not as bright so am i wrong ? i have around 800-1000 pokies and thats just breeding stock


----------



## Talkenlate04

Looks like  a 3" juvie male to me. Unless I have not learned anything at all in this thread yet.


----------



## massmorels

no, thats a female..


----------



## david goldsboro

talkenlate04 said:


> Looks like  a 3" juvie male to me. Unless I have not learned anything at all in this thread yet.


if this was a 3 inch male its colour would be more or less the same as the sub adult male i posted earlier  ,


----------



## ShadowBlade

That'd be a female, still a lil small though

-Sean


----------



## TTstinger

david goldsboro said:


> this is a 3 inch juv female of mine see the same colours as adult females just not as bright so am i wrong ? i have around 800-1000 pokies and thats just breeding stock


Thats a male buddy sorry I hate to say it but I think your a liar


----------



## TarantulaLV

david goldsboro said:


> this is a 3 inch juv female of mine see the same colours as adult females just not as bright so am i wrong ? i have around 800-1000 pokies and thats just breeding stock


I think some confusion has developed based on terminology. It is very true that a male and female Ornata have stark differences in color. But they also have color differences in the folios on their opistosomas. Compare a sub-adult male and a sub-adut female. They DO NOT look the same as in a Brachypelma male and female as it relates color. I do not percieve it to be right or wrong just that very early on (especially if you have a population for comparison) there are clear differences between males and females. It seems a Ornata of this size should have a lighter folio than this one at this size. The Genus Poecilotheria Thread is full of examples of this for comparison. I also know Pederseni, Fasciata, Striata, and Regalis can also be sexed this way. I don't think it works on specimen where adult females retain some black banding like Rufilatas. Of course this is not 100% guranteed in every scenario and there are always exceptions, some are late bloomers ect. Just having seen many-- ones prediction rate can become quite reliable.  
The photos in question are not very clear and much of the color expected in a female of the size in question looks washed out to me. Maybe some are seeing details not visible to me. :wall: 

I guess David my question to you would be what size do you think it is clear? 3 inches? And what about the male purple issue? Is it that males lack the vibrant color of females with this species or that they are overall a different color altogether? It seems you are stating that the folio question aside the overall color is what gives it away. Of course folks we are talking about slings and juves not adults here. Additionally since there are clear differences in the folio of sub adults what point does it change in females in your estimation? The folio on the young female you posted above and a sub adult female do look quite different. And of course for the record exuvium sexing is the best method and even ventral sexing on Poecilotherias is not reliable. 
I will add a couple photos of two P. Ornatas around 2.5 inches just because I am curious of opinions on these in light of this discussion.


----------



## massmorels

this is a great thread!! 
many good points have been made in coordination with many bad comments. I can tell that is a female just by looking at it, regardless of what the ornamental pattern suggests. the darkness of that pattern will start to dissipate once she grows larger.. 
ive been proven wrong time and time again with ventrical sexing pokies. it has proven to be nothing but unreliable with the exception of adults. infact, the only sexing method I have found to be most reliable is by molts. 
contradicted myself, i know.. but im still with David on this one. I know he is top notch when it comes to pokies in general and Ive learned to trust his knowledge.  Id recommend others follow suit and do the same.. he doesnt dissappoint with his knowledge of this sp. :worship:

on a side note.. I have 2 7+" MM ornatas, one of which has large amts. of purple showing...


----------



## TarantulaLV

massmorels said:


> this is a great thread!!


I agree!! :clap: These are very real questions folks should not be afraid to explore.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Man if that one is a female then I still have no clue what I am looking at. I thought it was said on the abdomen strip there is a light break in it when its female I don't see that with the one I just commented on. I do see there is more color on the carapace, so that means female but the abodmen thing I am still not getting. The abdomen in his pic looks the same as the two in my pics. So lost yes I am   :wall:


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> Man if that one is a female then I still have no clue what I am looking at. I thought it was said on the abdomen strip there is a light break in it when its female I don't see that with the one I just commented on. I do see there is more color on the carapace, so that means female but the abodmen thing I am still not getting. The abdomen in his pic looks the same as the two in my pics. So lost yes I am   :wall:


I sent you a PM.


----------



## TTstinger

Ok you say that is a female than please sex this one as I know what it is from molt sexing.  this might make for a good test I will not tell you size or anything go off of the pic.


----------



## david goldsboro

TTstinger said:


> Ok you say that is a female than please sex this one as I know what it is from molt sexing.  this might make for a good test I will not tell you size or anything go off of the pic.


That is a male


----------



## TTstinger

david goldsboro said:


> That is a male


might you explain why you say it is a male


----------



## david goldsboro

this is one of my adult females


----------



## Mister T

I agree with David ,TTStinger...that would be a male.Due to the markings/coloration on the Carapace.


----------



## david goldsboro

TTstinger said:


> Thats a male buddy sorry I hate to say it but I think your a liar


so i am a liar , may i ask why you say this , I have no reason to lie about the sex of my spiders dont call me a liar on here when you dont even know me


----------



## TTstinger

david goldsboro said:


> so i am a liar , may i ask why you say this , I have no reason to lie about the sex of my spiders dont call me a liar on here when you dont even know me


ANSWER MY ? Please, why do you say that is a male and the pic of the 3in one you posted is female? coloring seems the same. I say liar you posted you have 1000 of Pokies well by counting what you have on your my inverts is just over a hundered. Now yes I may be jumping the gun calling you a liar so I apologize.


----------



## ShadowBlade

TTstinger said:


> ANSWER MY ? Please, why do you say that is a male and the pic of the 3in one you posted is female? coloring seems the same. I say liar you posted you have 1000 of Pokies well by counting what you have on your my inverts is just over a hundered. Now yes I may be jumping the gun calling you a liar so I apologize.


The pic you posted would seem male. His would be female. The coloration is not the same, if you think it is, you're not looking in the right place.

Look in the black circles

View attachment 63482


The black design in the pattern is clear, and unfaded. _Do not look at the abdominal pattern_, at 3", it won't be completely formed yet, the difference will become more profound as it grows.

View attachment 63481


Do you see how faded the pattern is on the carapace? No black design, and its a muddy color. The abdominal 'zig-zag' is quite bold.

If either of you two do not wish your edited photo's being used, ask and I will delete them.

I don't quite see how you're coming off calling him a liar. Even if you were right, dorsal coloration cannot ALWAYS work.

-Sean


----------



## TarantulaLV

Hmmm interesting! So the issue here is the contrast on the carapace color which is evident early on.


----------



## TTstinger

ShadowBlade said:


> The pic you posted would seem male. His would be female. The coloration is not the same, if you think it is, you're not looking in the right place.
> 
> Look in the black circles
> 
> View attachment 63482
> 
> 
> The black design in the pattern is clear, and unfaded. _Do not look at the abdominal pattern_, at 3", it won't be completely formed yet, the difference will become more profound as it grows.
> 
> View attachment 63481
> 
> 
> Do you see how faded the pattern is on the carapace? No black design, and its a muddy color. The abdominal 'zig-zag' is quite bold.
> 
> If either of you two do not wish your edited photo's being used, ask and I will delete them.
> 
> I don't quite see how you're coming off calling him a liar. Even if you were right, dorsal coloration cannot ALWAYS work.
> 
> -Sean


As my post I apologized and I hope no hard feeling. As for this sexing issue, You are saying that folio sexing is way off and this method is best. Are you saying this works for all pokie?


----------



## massmorels

TTstinger said:


> Ok you say that is a female than please sex this one as I know what it is from molt sexing.  this might make for a good test I will not tell you size or anything go off of the pic.


male.. 
when do we get the answer? I lack patience..


----------



## TTstinger

massmorels said:


> male..
> when do we get the answer? I lack patience..


Male sexed by molt and he is 5.5"-6" in


----------



## massmorels

got a good laugh out of my girl walking up and saying,"thats a female, and that one is male... right?" and wouldn't ya know.. she was right.:clap:  I think it gets tough to sex pokies once people start over analyzing what they see..

7" is the size where sex is obvious with this sp. 
here is a 7" male and a 7" female


----------



## TTstinger

massmorels said:


> got a good laugh out of my girl walking up and saying,"thats a female, and that one is male... right?" and wouldn't ya know.. she was right.:clap:  I think it gets tough to sex pokies once people start over analyzing what they see..
> 
> 7" is the size where sex is obvious with this sp.
> here is a 7" male and a 7" female


very nice pair you have there


----------



## Rydog

I learned a lot through this thread, i always thought that you could sex a pokie by how faded and how much white is around the zigzag on the abdomen, I guess I was wrong. Very informative thread.


----------



## massmorels

Rydog said:


> I learned a lot through this thread, i always thought that you could sex a pokie by how faded and how much white is around the zigzag on the abdomen, I guess I was wrong. Very informative thread.


you can.. but its only 100% accurate with adults..


----------



## ShadowBlade

TTstinger said:


> As my post I apologized and I hope no hard feeling. As for this sexing issue, You are saying that folio sexing is way off and this method is best. Are you saying this works for all pokie?


No, not at 3". You cannot be definate, but the carapace is quite obvious.

-Sean


----------



## rosehaired1979

Mass by that pic it looks like the male is bigger than 7" and the female looks smaller than 7"


----------



## YouLosePayUp

here's one for all the nay sayers.  I have a P. ornata thats maybe 1.5" if it's stretching and yawning at the same time, and I will gaurantee it's female without ever having looked at a molt. I'll post a pic in a few months of her when she's bigger.

This one was also sexed at the 2" mark.


----------



## massmorels

you cannot sex a 1.5" pokie.. if you think you can, Ive got a BUNCH of pics that are gonna start rolling in for you to sex. you will change the hobby forever..


----------



## TTstinger

massmorels said:


> you cannot sex a 1.5" pokie.. if you think you can, Ive got a BUNCH of pics that are gonna start rolling in for you to sex. you will change the hobby forever..


start posting you should post like ten pic's and have everyone who wants a go to give what they yhink they are. Then in a few months when you have sexed them we see who came closest.


----------



## massmorels

lol.. good call. :clap:

to start it off.. here is a 3" P. rufilata unsexed. Twice the size of what you say you are able to sex. I already know what sex most will say it is.. and at this size, no way to know without a molt.


----------



## massmorels

okay.. heres one! 
1.5" P. miranda.. you say you can sex at that size liar , is this male or female?


----------



## Talkenlate04

What the heck why not.
I am going to say female Rufilata, male Miranda. 
I have confirmed sexes of both so that's what I am going off of, how mine look and how those look. Might be wrong but guessing is fun.


----------



## TarantulaLV

If the carapace issue is a determining factor in the *accurate prediction *of gender in slings it appears the Rufilata should be female. The Miranda could be male but I think those who have populations for comparison are far more likely to get it right. Do you know the gender of either one?


----------



## massmorels

TarantulaLV said:


> Do you know the gender of either one?


nope, both are unsexed.. the miranda is only 1.5"!! impossible to sex.. I dont even know if a molt can be sexed with a microscope at that size. :?
heres another pic of the same sling..






heres the other miranda i have thats 1.5".. any guesses on this one?


----------



## Talkenlate04

massmorels said:


> nope, both are unsexed.. the miranda is only 1.5"!! impossible to sex.. I dont even know if a molt can be sexed with a microscope at that size. :?


Can you get a ventral of the Miranda? I am just curious. The first one you posted not the second one. Actually both lol.

EDIT: and my guess for the new pics is still male for the top one............ and the second one need to be retaken, it might be the flash glare that's messing with my head on that one.


----------



## massmorels

lol.. you have 1.5" pokie slings.. you know that getting them to sit still long enough just to get a pic is a task in itself. let alone trying to get it to hold still for a ventrical. wouldnt see much anyways... its just too small.
Im off to a concert in Detroit, maybe ill give it a shot when i get home.


----------



## Talkenlate04

massmorels said:


> lol.. you have 1.5" pokie slings.. you know that getting them to sit still long enough just to get a pic is a task in itself. let alone trying to get it to hold still for a ventrical. wouldnt see much anyways... its just too small.
> Im off to a concert in Detroit, maybe ill give it a shot when i get home.


True but its a fun challange. Till you have an ornata jump without warning and nest under your armpit....... talk about a fun time!


----------



## massmorels

talkenlate04 said:


> True but its a fun challange. Till you have an ornata jump without warning and nest under your armpit....... talk about a fun time!


YIKES!! that'd be a tender spot to get tagged in.. 
well, might as well entertain all pic requests since we're just guessing anyways. We're gonna have to keep this thread alive for a few months until I can sex these lil' kids. 
Ill take pics for you when I get back from the show..


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ill be trapped here at work so I will wait........ patiently.


----------



## massmorels

_Reel Big Fish_ and _LessThan Jake_ in Detroit.. it may be awhile.
I feel your pain, Ill be dealing cards from 2pm-2am the next 3 days straight.


----------



## TarantulaLV

This is funny! Any young Ornata shots. We appreciate your gymnastics in the pokie sling shots. I know it is a headache.


----------



## TarantulaLV

massmorels said:


> _Reel Big Fish_ and _LessThan Jake_ in Detroit.. it may be awhile.
> I feel your pain, Ill be dealing cards from 2pm-2am the next 3 days straight.


Really? wrong city for you. Bring your operation out here!!


----------



## TTstinger

here you go just molted what is it


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ill say female. 
And I will now stand by to be corrected cause I dont know if I get it yet.


----------



## Rydog

I'll pipe in and say 100% female.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Rydog said:


> I'll pipe in and say 100% female.


A 100% huh...... I had an inkling but I am not at that confident yet.  :worship:


----------



## Rydog

Thats based on what massmorels and others said, I'm still a beginner at sexing pokies but I'm certain I'm right. what species is shown?


----------



## ShadowBlade

Okay, first off, let me tell everyone, the point I made, about carapace markings and sexing is for _ornata_. While it works with some other species, each have little tweeks or differences. Some are impossible, _ornata _seems to be the eaiest.

Massmorels... you're bringing in differents species here. _rufilata_ I'm gonna have to dig up a bit, but from what I remember, you cannot call it one way or the other.

And the _miranda_, no way.

-Sean


----------



## Rydog

I give up, i'll just look at molts. Someone should make a sticky about sexing pokies via carapace.


----------



## TarantulaLV

This is why I tried to bring it back to the Ornata issue. It can get pretty muddied when dealing with the whole Genus.  Gustav we have not forgotten about you brother!!  Feel free to jump in at any point.  JK


----------



## massmorels

TarantulaLV said:


> Really? wrong city for you. Bring your operation out here!!


thats where the operation started buddy.. 6 long years I wasted in that $#% city! Summerlin was nice and all, but god do I hate that city. 

I only brought in the other sp. because that kid said he could sex pokies at 1.5".. sorry to wonder off the ornata path. Ive had my fun, ill back out of this now. 

pS.. female.. regalis?


----------



## TarantulaLV

massmorels said:


> thats where the operation started buddy.. 6 long years I wasted in that $#% city! Summerlin was nice and all, but god do I hate that city.
> 
> I only brought in the other sp. because that kid said he could sex pokies at 1.5".. sorry to wonder off the ornata path. Ive had my fun, ill back out of this now.
> 
> pS.. female.. regalis?


Sorry to hear about you negative experiences here. Seems o.k to me :? I am quite happy but I do live in the Southen Hills in Henderson.


----------



## Lorgakor

massmorels said:


> thats where the operation started buddy.. 6 long years I wasted in that $#% city! Summerlin was nice and all, but god do I hate that city.
> 
> I only brought in the other sp. because that kid said he could sex pokies at 1.5".. sorry to wonder off the ornata path. Ive had my fun, ill back out of this now.
> 
> pS.. female.. regalis?


YouLosePayUp isn't a kid. And he didn't say he could sex pokies at 1.5". He said he had one _P. ornata _that is 1.5" that he could tell was female due to its colouration without looking at a moult. He didn't say he could sex all pokies in this way.

If you've been reading this thread then you will know that the males and females of this species are very distinctly marked, making it quite easy to tell the sexes apart. As ShadowBlade rightly pointed out, you cannot differentiate between the sexes with all the pokie species as you can with P. ornata. It is much more difficult with the others, and most of the time you have to wait until they are much larger to be able to see any differences such as the whitening of the abdominal folio. That trick does not work on slings or juveniles, nor does it work on all of the pokies. But as this thread is a discussion on _P. ornata_, I agree that the spider Gustav posted is indeed female.


----------



## massmorels

Lorgakor said:


> YouLosePayUp isn't a kid. If you've been reading this thread


I dont know how to read.. :8o


----------



## YouLosePayUp

Lorgakor said:


> YouLosePayUp isn't a kid. And he didn't say he could sex pokies at 1.5". He said he had one _P. ornata _that is 1.5" that he could tell was female due to its colouration without looking at a moult. He didn't say he could sex all pokies in this way.
> 
> If you've been reading this thread then you will know that the males and females of this species are very distinctly marked, making it quite easy to tell the sexes apart. As ShadowBlade rightly pointed out, you cannot differentiate between the sexes with all the pokie species as you can with P. ornata. It is much more difficult with the others, and most of the time you have to wait until they are much larger to be able to see any differences such as the whitening of the abdominal folio. That trick does not work on slings or juveniles, nor does it work on all of the pokies. But as this thread is a discussion on _P. ornata_, I agree that the spider Gustav posted is indeed female.


Thanks Laura  .  I was kind of too busy working to reply before now lol.  Yes I stated I have a 1.5" *P. ornata* that I will gaurantee is female.  My other *P. ornata* was also sexed very small.  I have P. miranda, P. tigrinawesseli, P. pederseni, and P. regalis that I did not mention anything about the sex of them due to the fact that I'm unsure, and haven't had the time to read up on them.  Throw this in the mix of confusion My P. miranda looks female ventrally


----------



## TarantulaLV

More Ornata pics to come soon for consideration.


----------



## TarantulaLV

2.0 inches on a good day!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Gonna have to go with male. I think I get it now. What do you think?


----------



## TarantulaLV

The question you ask first is where the spider came from THEN you move to the gender issue. This will help you get it right with your eyes closed.


----------



## Talkenlate04

TarantulaLV said:


> The question you ask first is where the spider came from THEN you move to the gender issue. This will help you get it right with your eyes closed.


Ok  

Now that you say that I know its a male.


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> Ok   Where did it come from.............
> 
> And now that you say that I know its a male.


  We gotta take this one to the PM's!


----------



## davros

TTstinger said:


> ANSWER MY ? Please, why do you say that is a male and the pic of the 3in one you posted is female? coloring seems the same. I say liar you posted you have 1000 of Pokies well by counting what you have on your my inverts is just over a hundered. Now yes I may be jumping the gun calling you a liar so I apologize.



I know David well, he does not lie, and he owns more, and has bred more Poecs than anyone on this thread. He is also very good at sexing Poecs - and I own Poecs that he has sexed for me from a very small size. With his success rate at breeding Poecs - he will easily own over 1000 Poecs at any one time.

Mal.


----------



## TarantulaLV

davros said:


> I know David well, he does not lie, and he owns more, and has bred more Poecs than anyone on this thread. He is also very good at sexing Poecs - and I own Poecs that he has sexed for me from a very small size. With his success rate at breeding Poecs - he will easily own over 1000 Poecs at any one time.
> 
> Mal.


Let me assure you his character and abilities are not in question. A apology has already been previously supplied.


----------



## Lorgakor

Here's another _P. ornata_ to have a guess on, spider is 4".


----------



## TTstinger

Lorgakor said:


> Here's another _P. ornata_ to have a guess on, spider is 4".


male;P ;P :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Sasuage fest good grief. Does anyone own a female? :}


----------



## Rydog

I  say male.;P ;P


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> Sasuage fest good grief. Does anyone own a female? :}


LOL--I would respond to this but I don't want to become anymore unpopular than I already am!


----------



## Mister T

Sorry Laura...looking like a Male there


----------



## YouLosePayUp

TarantulaLV said:


> 2.0 inches on a good day!
> 
> Male


----------



## ShadowBlade

Male that one.

-Sean


----------



## Lorgakor

Yup, I knew it was male, just thought I'd put him up there to add to the thread.


----------



## funnylori

Wow, I am a late comer to this thread, but it is facinating stuff! I was planning on picking up an ornata at the next Unique Animal Expo in Hillsboro if there are any for sale. This will help me with my choices. Unless I end up getting more slings... Then I'll just have to wait and see. But it will still help in the long run.


----------



## TarantulaLV

funnylori said:


> Wow, I am a late comer to this thread, but it is facinating stuff! I was planning on picking up an ornata at the next Unique Animal Expo in Hillsboro if there are any for sale. This will help me with my choices. Unless I end up getting more slings... Then I'll just have to wait and see. But it will still help in the long run.


That is the point of the thread. Raise the awareness.  


Now what we really need is some good close shots of some 2-3 inch females. Close ups like the male photos earlier in the thread. We do not need adult females that is not in question here. Come on people or as asked earlier: Do we all only have male Ornatas!? :wall: I know they are hard to photograph and for all who do ---major props. Sweet talk them and they will be nice!! Don't be scured! LOL


----------



## TarantulaLV

Another 2.5 incher


----------



## LaneyKaz

anyone care to try sexing my 2" metallica? I am posting shots of both sides. :razz:


----------



## LaneyKaz

Also...here is a shot of my Ornata...Any guesses? :razz:


----------



## Talkenlate04

david goldsboro said:


> all i have bred and grown on from slings in the last 3 years are all the pokies i have also bred 9 of the group i have males and females of every pokie at differant sizes for breeding stock all my female ornatas have full adult colour at 3 inch males dont colour the same as females sexing by the folio is not a good way to sex any pokies , i will just go up stairs now and take a picture of one of my 3 inch juv female p ornatas


Oh wow I am going to have to agree somewhat now. I like the Folio method as an indication but not a 100%...... On page 2 the second picture I posted everyone said male and I am almost certain its female. Ill wait for a molt for confirmation. The color difference tipped me off a bit, and there is a light break in the folio, very light. But she is still only just under 3". You put her with my three other males and she stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> On page 2 the second picture I posted everyone said male and I am almost certain its female. Ill wait for a molt for confirmation.


It still looks male to me but you are the one with the population for comparison. Those with a group for comparison always have the advantage trust me.

That Metallica looks female and the Ornata male. My guess anyway.


----------



## Talkenlate04

What did you see on the metallica that pointed you toward female?
The ventral picture just shows a undeveloped T. Not a T that can be sexed. And the folio and carapace, is there something there you were looking at?


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> What did you see on the metallica that pointed you toward female?
> The ventral picture just shows a undeveloped T. Not a T that can be sexed. And the folio and carapace, is there something there you were looking at?


The ventral shot of course!!


----------



## Needles666

Any guesses?


----------



## Talkenlate04

That be a manly man.


----------



## massmorels

your getting better Ryan


----------



## Talkenlate04

I still don't trust the folio method yet, I am agreeing more with David G on this topic. I will agree it's a good indication but not near 100%.


----------



## Needles666

le sigh...

MassM had previously diagnosed it, but I was still hoping :wall:


----------



## david goldsboro

the first is a male p metallica 2 moults from maturing the second picture is the same male mature , this is the same in all the pokie males and it can be seen in slings as small as 1inch , i will take pictures or a female the same size bare with me on taking pictures as i dont like dissturbing my my spiders


----------



## Talkenlate04

See I was starting to think ventral sexing can be done. Hard but can be done. My Ornatas have very noticable ventral differences. Ill try to get pics to see what everone thinks.


----------



## massmorels

Needles666 said:


> le sigh...
> 
> MassM had previously diagnosed it, but I was still hoping :wall:


who'd you buy that supposed "unsexed" ornata from?


----------



## Needles666

I got "him" from Reptist Exotics, on Tuesday


----------



## ShadowBlade

talkenlate04 said:


> I still don't trust the folio method yet, I am agreeing more with David G on this topic. I will agree it's a good indication but not near 100%.


I'm not questioning David, or his experience. But there's many people with much more experience then him that firmly believe in this method, (but of course, the larger the size = proportionately more accurate). And it depends on everything from species, to sometimes perhaps locality.

There are always skeptics. There are plenty of well-known experienced people that do not believe in ventral sexing. Its up to every individual to believe what they want, I don't care either way. I won't sell a dorsally sexed pokie, but I will buy using it as a guide.

-Sean


----------



## Arachnoheebs

It's got to be a female, if it proves not to be a male.  

Good luck!!!

Peace-
Mark


----------



## TarantulaLV

ShadowBlade said:


> I'm not questioning David, or his experience. But there's many people with much more experience then him that firmly believe in this method, (but of course, the larger the size = proportionately more accurate). And it depends on everything from species, to sometimes perhaps locality.
> 
> -Sean


Agreed! I would however add one essential element here. Again those with the * population for comparison *are most likey to get it right long before a sexable exuvium is available or one can confidently call the ventral shot. There are clear differences between males and females early on in Poecilotheria. Just because you may not have looked at an exuvim at three or four inches does not mean it is unsexed! 

BTW anyone need a MM Fasciata? He was unsexed prior to his maturing molt!!


----------



## aunttigger

But you bought it as an Unsexed spider right?


----------



## TarantulaLV

aunttigger said:


> But you bought it as an Unsexed spider right?


That appears to be where it starts to become a problem.


----------



## massmorels

did you guys here that? sounds like someones credability just went down the pooper..


----------



## Lorgakor

david goldsboro said:


> the first is a male p metallica 2 moults from maturing the second picture is the same male mature , this is the same in all the pokie males and it can be seen in slings as small as 1inch , i will take pictures or a female the same size bare with me on taking pictures as i dont like dissturbing my my spiders



Cool, I'm looking forward to seeing the female shots for comparison. I'll have to post a pic of my recently moulted _P. metallica_, I'm leaning towards female but I'm still unsure as it tore the moult.
I don't suppose you have a larger shot of the male ventral?


----------



## funnylori

I am seeing how this works. I've read the entire thread about 3 times now. But, does this work as well for regalis? Looking at mine I would venture a guess at female, but what do you folks think? http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=4752&c=48


----------



## TarantulaLV

funnylori said:


> what do you folks think?


She is pretty.

This Ornata thread is interesting--check out this thread also: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=65441 
hmmm same genus different species.


----------



## Becky

This is a fab thread!!

While you're all at it..male or female? P. ornata


----------



## TheDarkFinder

funnylori said:


> I am seeing how this works. I've read the entire thread about 3 times now. But, does this work as well for regalis? Looking at mine I would venture a guess at female, but what do you folks think? http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=4752&c=48


No question female.


----------



## TheDarkFinder

Becky said:


> This is a fab thread!!
> 
> While you're all at it..male or female? P. ornata


Going to go with female, but only at 60%. 


For anyone that is going to do this please only direct dorsal shots with a flash. 

Try not to underexpose/ overexpose. 

The picture is not great but I say female.


----------



## Becky

I got a closer up one...? 

I didnt take it to sex her from.. she just was posing nicely 







Not a great pic either but hey... Every little helps!


----------



## TheDarkFinder

80% female how big is she?


----------



## Becky

15cm legspan last time i measured, which was about the time of these pics. She's preparing to moult at the moment 

Out of interest mate, what makes u say 80% sure she's female?


----------



## TheDarkFinder

Becky said:


> 15cm legspan last time i measured, which was about the time of these pics. She's preparing to moult at the moment
> 
> Out of interest mate, what makes u say 80% sure she's female?


There is too much contrast. Males are just dim, females show alot of contrast in color. Yours shows a lot of contrast in the carapace, it could be the camera, or just a very rare male. I would say female.


----------



## Becky

Oh i see  I've had her from a 1cm spiderling and would be dead chuffed if it's a "she"  
The moult before this one she was really green and i thought male.. but that moult she went a bit more purple.


----------



## funnylori

TarantulaLV said:


> She is pretty.





TheDarkFinder said:


> No question female.


 YAY! Finally, I get a girl. I felt like all of my tarantulas were turning up boys last week. Thank you!


----------



## TarantulaLV

funnylori said:


> YAY! Finally, I get a girl. I felt like all of my tarantulas were turning up boys last week. Thank you!


You are welcome!! Bless you my child :worship: .....NEXT!


----------



## Becky

Pics above


----------



## Becky

Here is a picture of the same spider. Taken a few days ago. Freshly moulted.












Still think female??


----------



## Lorgakor

It looks male to me.


----------



## massmorels

garuanteed male


----------



## TheDarkFinder

I'm going to have to flip on this one, male.


----------



## Becky

Hehe funny how they change isn't it ? 

Thanks guys. How big do ornata males mature at?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have one now that's over 7" He's a beast. I have a second one that's maybe 7".


----------



## Becky

Thanks. This one isn't quite that big yet. Few more moults to go yet


----------



## Noexcuse4you

I know this thread is a couple months old, but can anybody take a guess at the sex of my P. ornata?


----------



## Talkenlate04

That looks really small but I will take a stab and stay it's a boy. Whatever I say it will be the other =-)


----------



## beetleman

i'm gonna say female,i had a juvie male and there was a difference(coloration alot more drab etc),my other 1 looks like that also,but then again these are not the easiest,but i'm sticking w/female


----------



## david goldsboro

female , too bright for male


----------



## wolfpak

this is a very informative thread


----------



## TarantulaLV

wolfpak said:


> this is a very informative thread


I agree.


----------



## TarantulaLV

*Male or Female?*


----------



## massmorels

This one is a toughy.. my first thought was male. But the more I look, the more I lean towards female.


----------



## beetleman

ahhh, i'll take a gander, FFF..FEMALE


----------



## problemchildx

I agree, female.

Hawtpants!


----------



## TarantulaLV

*Male or Female?*


----------



## Talkenlate04

GIRLY GIRL!!! 100%


----------



## Parahybana3590

Very gorgeous rufie, I say female, due to the fact that females get that greenish hue.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Parahybana3590 said:


> Very gorgeous rufie, I say female, due to the fact that females get that greenish hue.


That is an Ornata. Not a Rufilata.


----------



## P. Novak

Hm, I don't know about that one. It could be the lighting or something, but I'm not sure. I would really wait for a molt, but until then I'll lean towards female.


----------



## TarantulaLV

This is a great thread!!!!


----------



## Noexcuse4you

You were all wrong.  1 Molt Later, male...


----------



## Lorgakor

How big is that moult? Pokie spermathecae is all but invisible until they are adult almost. Can you post a picture of the spider now?


----------



## Noexcuse4you

*About this big.*

About this big.


----------



## Lorgakor

Heck it could still be female. The spermathecae at that size would not be visible to the naked eye. At least not my eye. My _P. miranda _was 5" before I could see hers with the naked eye.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Cool, so there's still hope!  He just molted today 01NOV07, his last molt was 26SEP07.  Not very much time between molts for a juvi, if you ask me.  Then again this is my first pokie.  I'll post a pic of him when he hardens.  He was still flopping around when I went to get his exuvium.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Get a picture of him/her now..... at the size it is now the carapace should be a dead give away of sex. 

And if it does end up confirmed male I was not wrong.  



talkenlate04 said:


> That looks really small but I will take a stab and stay it's a boy.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Hehe sorry, I must've missed your post!  Here's a pic of him molting.  Its kinda bad since its through the deli cup.  But you can see the before and after carapace.  I'll take a better pic once he hardens.

Its hard to tell.  The carapace looks kind of female, but the pattern on the abdomen is still clearly dark.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Nice picture! Ill just wait for the hardened up picture, it will be easier to tell then.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Either way, he's still one of my most beatiful T's.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Here's a better pic.  I'm still going with male...


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Don't really think so.*

Maybe, but that does not look like any immature male I have ever seen. Here are two immature confirmed males. Note the color on the carapace. Yours right now does not look anything like these guys.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Your's look a lot bigger than mine.  Mine's maybe 3.5" at the most.  How big are those?  I didn't think they'd go through a color change so soon.  There is one post in this thread of an ornata that everyone thought was female.  Then one molt later everyone thought it was male.  I guess we'll really have to see when it gets bigger.


----------



## Talkenlate04

They both are a bigger then 3.5" but they have been looking like that for the last 2 molts.


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> They both are a bigger then 3.5" but they have been looking like that for the last 2 molts.


I agree female for his is still a strong possibility.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

This picture should definitely clear things up.  The carapace is looking rather lady like.  I guess sexing by spermatecae is virtually impossible at this size.  What size does the black band on the abdomen start fading away?


----------



## TarantulaLV

Noexcuse4you said:


> .....looking rather lady like.


I agree. :clap: 



Noexcuse4you said:


> What size does the black band on the abdomen start fading away?


You will notice it in the next molt.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Well, i didn't get pass page4. :8o 
But, what do you guys think of this little one? 
Male/female or is it just too small?


----------



## Tunedbeat

Here's another one i received as a freebie.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Noexcuse4you said:


> This picture should definitely clear things up.  The carapace is looking rather lady like.  I guess sexing by spermatecae is virtually impossible at this size.  What size does the black band on the abdomen start fading away?


Not impossible, i just sexed one 2" as female.  You'll need a good scope or lens, the spermathecae is pretty much invisible to the naked eye at that size. 







Ventral shot of female close to 2",


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Here's an update to my particular T.  My P. ornata just molted and is now 3.75" - 4" and is now showing the male carapace pattern.  Perhaps this method is only accurate from this size on?  I've found ventral sexing (looking for the light, hairless triangle) is accurate down to 1.75".  However, this is coming from my limited experience with pokies (I only have this ornata and a 1.75" fasciata).

Kyle.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Hey, Kyle, can you get a shot of that possible male carapace?


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Yeah, I really didn't want to do this since he was looking so comfy in his burrow (aren't these arboreal? lol) but I got him out anyway for the sake of this thread.  He wasn't happy at all and in fact gave the most impressive display I'd ever seen!  My evil P. irminia doesn't even come close!  Although my P. irminia will actually strike rather than just throw up her arms and then run away.

Anyway, here he is...


----------



## Talkenlate04

Noexcuse4you, 
110% male, make sure you find him a lady when he is ready!


----------



## Harrod

I'm looking for a male. :}


----------



## Tunedbeat

The last photo he posted look very female.  I guess, sexing from carapace isn't very accurate after all.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> The last photo he posted look very female.  I guess, sexing from carapace isn't very accurate after all.


What makes you think that exactly? I don't see one single thing that looks female. I mean it though I am just curious what you see, I could be wrong. 
When I get home I will take some shots of my females and immature males. But I have seen enough of them and I agree 100% that the carapace can be a great indicator of the sex. Abdomen pattern too.


----------



## Tunedbeat

By last photo, i don't mean the last photo he recently posted.

From reading the info. in this thread, the photo below indicates a female. 


			
				Noexcuse4you said:
			
		

>


So, are you still sure sexing by carapace is 100% accurate?


----------



## Talkenlate04

The below picture and the top picture are the same T? Ok well then I think this might be the first time I have seen that much color in a T go away in one molt, other then maturing. And this molt just made it 3.75-4"? Hmm interesting. It's male for sure though.
Ahh well. I still think you can sex them by color, just not at such a small size. There is a huge difference between the colors in my immature males and my females.


----------



## xgrafcorex

i've never heard of sexing by carapace..just the folio on the abdomen...and the pic that talkenlate reposted looks like a male to me as well.  the dark folio, and the overall details of the coloration don't seem as distinct.  i guess it could just need a molt..but from what i understand..the females have more clearly defined markings.  (heh even though i said i've never heard of sexing by carapace..i guess i am largely looking at the lack of detail in the markings on the carapace.)


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Whoa now!  Lets try to keep the peace.  

What we're basing our theory on is the fact that once P. ornatas reach a certain size, in my case 3.75", males develop a lower contrast of color in in their carapace (the color is generally uniform).  In females, there is high contrast (a distinct darkened lateral stripe in the center of the carapace).

Now, I wouldn't feel comfortable saying that a specimen is 100% male below this size without first looking at the epigastric area.  The lightened, hairless triangle is a dead give away.

Hopefully this thread won't help dealers "weed out" their males so people get stuck with males instead of getting a 50-50 chance.  I would personally hand pick my pokies unless I knew the person.  Edit: and even then I might have to bust out my macro lens to double check as the triangle is not so obvious in some species.

Kyle.


----------



## Rochelle

Time for blue ringed cigars. It's a boy! 
No question.


----------



## Talkenlate04

> What we're basing our theory on is the fact that once P. ornatas reach a certain size, in my case 3.75", males develop a lower contrast of color in in their carapace (the color is generally uniform). In females, there is high contrast (a distinct darkened lateral stripe in the center of the carapace).


I really like how some males can have color morphs. I have about 7 immature males right now and some are really dark, some are lighter. They do hold that red color on their palps that stays kind of bright. 
With confirmed small females I like watching the colors get brighter with every molt, makes it extra exciting!


----------



## †-MarK-†

Can anybody take a guess at the sex of my P. ornata?
Freshly molted today . 2.75''


----------



## Talkenlate04

Looks female to me.


----------



## †-MarK-†

That was a fast response ! Thank you Ryan, I hope it is


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> Looks female to me.


I agree!! :clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat

It's actually better to take a ventral pic post-molt, when the spider has a chance to harden and eat.  

Anyone wanna take a shot at this one?


----------



## Noexcuse4you

I'm going with female.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I'll guess male.


----------



## UrbanJungles

Male....I think I see the little "triangle"


----------



## †-MarK-†

Hi!

Ryan do you still think that my ornata is a F ? The carapace looks like a male ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I still think female. I see purple on the carapace too. Plus you have a small T. All the adult female colors will not be there fully for a few more molts. Just my opinion, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Noexcuse4you said:


> I'm going with female.


Kyle, you are right, it has been confirmed 100% female.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Sweet tunedbeat!  At least one of us is lucky...


----------



## epr0gress

*This is a little regalis - 7 cm legspan*

Guess this boys!


----------



## Sylvi

Looks like a male


----------



## TTstinger

male


----------



## Tunedbeat

I guess male too.


----------



## xgrafcorex

Talkenlate04 said:


> I still think female. I see purple on the carapace too. Plus you have a small T. All the adult female colors will not be there fully for a few more molts. Just my opinion, I could be wrong though.


so purple on the carapace would indicate female?  i've never heard of that.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I was talking about that spider, not any spider. My males have a purple color to them to just like the one you just posted, but their ventral does not look anything like the one he posted. So his ventral coupled with the colors I see makes me think female.


----------



## xgrafcorex

ahh ok.  wasn't sure if you meant in general or otherwise.  i had never heard anything about purple coloration in regards to sex.  the pics i posted are in fact my old male.  ..he loved the taste of his water bowl. :}


----------



## Talkenlate04

Funny you say that, most of my males seem to love their water dishes. I never catch my females in them only the males. Weird.


----------



## †-MarK-†

My 2nd ornata molted today . 2.75'' .
Can anybody take a guess?
I will post a ventral shot .


----------



## AlainL

Noexcuse4you said:


> Yeah, I really didn't want to do this since he was looking so comfy in his burrow (aren't these arboreal? lol) but I got him out anyway for the sake of this thread.  He wasn't happy at all and in fact gave the most impressive display I'd ever seen!  My evil P. irminia doesn't even come close!  Although my P. irminia will actually strike rather than just throw up her arms and then run away.
> 
> Anyway, here he is...


Man, that pic is incredible :worship:


----------



## cheetah13mo

I've read this thread thru and I have no clue what I'm doing so I'm going to post a pic of my ornata and see what you all say. It's around the 5 inch mark I have a couple more pics of it if you need it. I can get a dorsal shot too. Just ask.

P. ornata


----------



## Talkenlate04

Don't even need a ventral. That is a female. Solid white on the abdomen is not found on males at any stage.


----------



## cheetah13mo

Sweet. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

How big is that girl? I have immature males and mature males. And plenty of them I might be able to hook you up.


----------



## cheetah13mo

It's around 5 or 5 1/2 inch leg span. Maybe six but no bigger. She's always at the top of her hide and never stretched out.


----------



## Staley

*Pun INtended ? lol*



Talkenlate04 said:


> How big is that girl? I have immature males and mature males. And plenty of them I might be able to hook you up.


Was the " Hook you up" a Pun?


----------



## cheetah13mo

Staley said:


> Was the Hook U up a Pun?


Your a retard. lol Stick to the topic Oyster!


----------



## Anastasia

xgrafcorex said:


> so purple on the carapace would indicate female?  i've never heard of that.


Just LOVE this picture!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Staley

Sorry I just couldent help it.


----------



## Talkenlate04

cheetah13mo said:


> It's around 5 or 5 1/2 inch leg span. Maybe six but no bigger. She's always at the top of her hide and never stretched out.


I should send you a penultimate male for her next molt. 


> Was the Hook U up a Pun?


I guess it could have been if they had hooks!     ;P


----------



## Staley

lol its late and when I read it I thought it made sense lol
Give me a break


----------



## epr0gress

Hello boys...
I whant some opinions because I don`t know P pederseni and fasciata to sex...
First ones are 3 fasciata, 3 pederseni and 2 regalis...
Please tell me what you think about the sex of this little angels...


----------



## epr0gress

more pics


----------



## epr0gress

And the last ones...


----------



## Tunedbeat

epr0gress said:


> Hello boys...
> I whant some opinions because I don`t know P pederseni and fasciata to sex...
> First ones are 3 fasciata, 3 pederseni and 2 regalis...
> Please tell me what you think about the sex of this little angels...


I'll throw out my guesses, 
#1 - Female
#2 - Female
#3 - Male



			
				epr0gress said:
			
		

> more pics


#1 - Male
#2 - Male



			
				epr0gress said:
			
		

> And the last ones...


#1 - Too blurry, possible Male 
#2 - Male 
#3 - Male

Your pictures aren't the best, I judged them by what I can make out.  So, there is a good possibility that I am wrong.  

This is what you should look for when it is a male,


----------



## epr0gress

Tunedbeat said:


> I'll throw out my guesses,
> #1 - Female
> #2 - Female
> #3 - Male
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - Male
> #2 - Male
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - Too blurry, possible Male
> #2 - Male
> #3 - Male
> 
> Your pictures aren't the best, I judged them by what I can make out.  So, there is a good possibility that I am wrong.
> 
> This is what you should look for when it is a male,


I know... but I whant some opinions from more experienced ones...
The last 4 pictures in the third post are regalis... they have a white band on the ventral side... that meens female, right? 

Please repete again your quessing by telling me exact picture from witch post ( 1,2 or 3 ) because : in picture 1&2 from the first post is the same fasciata( dorsal&ventral), in the 3 picture is another fasciata ( only ventral )...
The 5th pic from second post and first from 3th post is the same pokie... I can`t put more than 5 pics in one post...
The other picture are like this : first dorsal and second ventral!




Regards,Andrei


----------



## †-MarK-†

epr0gress said:


> The last 4 pictures in the third post are regalis... they have a white band on the ventral side... that meens female, right?
> Regards,Andrei


Nah..that doesnt' mean anything with sex of the regalis . Male's have it too.


----------



## epr0gress

†-MarK-† said:


> Nah..that doesnt' mean anything with sex of the regalis . Male's have it too.


Hmmmm, I didn`t know that... I was sure that only females have it!


----------



## Tunedbeat

epr0gress said:


> Please repete again your quessing by telling me exact picture from witch post ( 1,2 or 3 ) because : in picture 1&2 from the first post is the same fasciata( dorsal&ventral), in the 3 picture is another fasciata ( only ventral )...
> The 5th pic from second post and first from 3th post is the same pokie... I can`t put more than 5 pics in one post...


I was going by the ventrals only.  

#1 would be the first ventral pic, #2 second ventral and so on.


----------



## epr0gress

Tunedbeat said:


> I was going by the ventrals only.
> 
> #1 would be the first ventral pic, #2 second ventral and so on.


The white band on the ventral of the regalis don`t mean FEMALE?



Anyone would like to try sexing this little beasts?


----------



## Tunedbeat

epr0gress said:


> The white band on the ventral of the regalis don`t mean FEMALE?


As already stated, BOTH male and female have them.  

This does you no good, but you see both have the white band.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## epr0gress

I see...

About that pederseni...? 

Other opionions?


----------



## epr0gress

I have managed to put some bigger photos, more angles and all...
Maybe you will see detalies!

3 P fasciata:



















3 P pederseni:

The first one, different angle:












Second:












The third:












2 P regalis


----------



## epr0gress

Come on guys! Take a guess!


----------



## TarantulaLV

epr0gress said:


> Come on guys! Take a guess!


That is indeed pretty much what it would be!


----------



## epr0gress

TarantulaLV said:


> That is indeed pretty much what it would be!


I don`t understand... 

I need some opinions to know whitch are females and witch are males...


----------



## Noexcuse4you

epr0gress said:


> I don`t understand...
> 
> I need some opinions to know whitch are females and witch are males...


Dude, we have already told you that in order for us to sex your Ts, we need pics like this.



Tunedbeat said:


> This is what you should look for when it is a male,


----------



## epr0gress

I don`t have such camera to make pictures like that!

An experienced keeper can see the sex even in this pics...


----------



## pinktoe23

epr0gress said:


> I don`t have such camera to make pictures like that!
> 
> An experienced keeper can see the sex even in this pics...


Hi

They would've replied already if the pics were good enough, I think. Maybe you can have better luck with responses posting in the "sex me forum" in a separate thread  Good luck for females!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2

I'll bite with the guesses but I think even the "experienced keepers" will tell you ventral sexing isn't always fool proof. Only way to be 100% sure is just waiting for a molt. 

*P. fasciata*

1#Female
2#Male 
3#Female 

*P. pederseni*

1#Male 
2#Female
3#Male

*P. regalis*

1#Female 
2#Male


----------



## epr0gress

pinktoe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> They would've replied already if the pics were good enough, I think. Maybe you can have better luck with responses posting in the "sex me forum" in a separate thread  Good luck for females!
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2
> 
> I'll bite with the guesses but I think even the "experienced keepers" will tell you ventral sexing isn't always fool proof. Only way to be 100% sure is just waiting for a molt.
> 
> *P. fasciata*
> 
> 1#Female
> 2#Male
> 3#Female
> 
> *P. pederseni*
> 
> 1#Male
> 2#Female
> 3#Male
> 
> *P. regalis*
> 
> 1#Female
> 2#Male



Thanks! 

Hmmm... I have sex them like this:

P. fasciata,
#1 - possible female
#2 - Female
#3 - Male

P. pederseni,
#1 - Male
#2 - Male
#3 - Female

P. regalis,
#1 - possible Female
#2 - Male

Anybody else?


----------



## Noexcuse4you

That's all well and good, but if you'd read the title of this thread and look at the other posts in this thread, you'd see that this thread is for dorsally sexing Poecilotheria ornata's.  You might get a better response posting your pics in the "Tarantula Sexing" section of the board.


----------



## von_z

epr0gress said:


> I don`t have such camera to make pictures like that!
> 
> An experienced keeper can see the sex even in this pics...


Then buy such camera or wait for a molt.......


----------



## epr0gress

Ok, thanks boys!


----------



## AlainL

epr0gress said:


> I don`t understand...
> 
> I need some opinions to know whitch are females and witch are males...


He mean that it would be only a guess to sex your Poecilotheria ventrally 

Only real way to sex them is under microscope with a exuvia 

You also can be pretty accurate with some species in sexing some sub adults and adults with the colors and the folio on the abdomen.


----------



## epr0gress

carpetpython said:


> He mean that it would be only a guess to sex your Poecilotheria ventrally
> 
> Only real way to sex them is under microscope with a exuvia
> 
> You also can be pretty accurate with some species in sexing some sub adults and adults with the colors and the folio on the abdomen.



Ooooo! I understand now...

I need only some guesses... because if are more opinions the same that meens that sex is right!


----------



## _bob_

have you tried to guess?


----------



## epr0gress

_bob_ said:


> have you tried to guess?


Yes...

My opinion is this:

P. fasciata

1#Female
2#Male
3#Female

P. pederseni

1#Male
2#Male
3#Female?

P. regalis

1#Female?
2#Male

What you think?


----------



## †-MarK-†

†-MarK-† said:


>


Ok this one molted again a few days ago and i think it's a male now. about 3.15'' now.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Can you get another ventral?


----------



## †-MarK-†

Here it is


----------



## Tunedbeat

Looks alittle female to me, but what is the leg span?

4" or more, male and female look almost Identical ventrally.


----------



## †-MarK-†

Tunedbeat said:


> Looks alittle female to me, but what is the leg span?
> 
> 4" or more, male and female look almost Identical ventrally.


leg span is less than 3.5''


----------



## _bob_

female!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> 4" or more, male and female look almost Identical ventrally.


I see a pretty big difference around 2.5-3". They don't look the same at all.


----------



## _bob_

I gotta say female.... check out this picture of one of my males that is about 3" or so...


----------



## Flow

Hi guys. 

Can anyone tell me? Is this a male of female P. Ornata? He, or she is about 3 inch.







Thanks


----------



## atropos

Looks like a male


----------



## Rochelle

Congratulations..you have a SON!  :clap:


----------



## Flow

very funny   Thanks for helping. But how can you be so sure?


----------



## Rochelle

past experience ....and the carapace.


----------



## Flow

What' s wrong with the carapace? It has black lines...? Please explain...


----------



## Rochelle

There's nothing 'wrong' with the carapace, hon! It's the color. There's no break in the coloration, all the way to the edges. If there were white (ish) coloration between the center pattern and the edge - I would be thinking he was a 'she'.  Instead, it's the same drab brown (ish) all the way out from the center pattern.  
It's not necessarily a bad thing to have a male. You can always send him out on the dating rounds and get back lots of slings! :clap: 

This is not a very scientific method of sexing, but it works most of the time. If I were shopping for a female specifically; and unable to sex from a molt or even ventrally - I would pass this one up.


----------



## Flow

O.K... Thank you. What about this one? It's a p. rufilata! Male?  :}


----------



## Talkenlate04

If you get a ventral shot I can tell you the sex.


----------



## Flow

Is this it? I don't exactly know what "ventral shot" means:wall: I'm from Slovenia  :}   So I hope this is the right one. :}


----------



## Dutcharachno

Looks male to me.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep 100% male.
And yes you took the right picture.


----------



## Flow

:wall: Not again! Thanks  How can you see it's a male?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Flow said:


> :wall: Not again! Thanks  How can you see it's a male?


See the dark spot my top three lines lines point to? That is not present in a female. Plus the epigastric furrow on a male is closed off looking (my bottom line points to that) and not a straight line. Females have a nice neat line for a furrow. Hope this helps some.


----------



## crpy

Talkenlate04 said:


> See the dark spot my top three lines lines point to? That is not present in a male.
> 
> You mean not present in a female!?


----------



## varucu

hi guys, can you take a look here also? thanks


----------



## Paladin

this is one of noexcuse's slings, any ideas?

Size: about 3" I cannot find my ruler for the life of me.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Post a ventral shot.


----------



## Paladin

Ill see what I can do,my lighting is terrible and the flash washes things out.

Let's seeeeeeeee


----------



## Talkenlate04

100% male.


----------



## Paladin

Is it the off-white "button that is the dead give away?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Paladin said:


> Is it the off-white "button that is the dead give away?


I am not sure what you are trying to describe, but if you are talking about the notch above the furrow with the dark hairs in a half moon shape then yes it is a dead give away. 

There is a picture I posted above with red lines pointing to what you look for on a male, your male is identical.


----------



## Paladin

Here are photos of a 5" individual I received from a reputable dealer and sold to me as female. Please let me know what you guys think. Thank you.

Eric


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

Looks female to me. What species is it?


----------



## _bob_

Thats a female


----------



## Paladin

AudreyElizabeth said:


> Looks female to me. What species is it?


It is a P. ornata about a month from its last molt. And as you can tell it likes to eat


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

I can tell. She is very beautiful. I think that this thread is really helpful for sexing poecs.


----------



## Ludedor24

Was wondering if my friends ornata was male or female not the best shot I know but still (it just molted and didnt want to go poking at it)


----------



## le-thomas

Looks male.


----------



## hamhock 74

Ludedor24 said:


> Was wondering if my friends ornata was male or female not the best shot I know but still (it just molted and didnt want to go poking at it)
> 
> View attachment 106740


If it molted recently then sex the molt, it is much more accurate than sexing via folio stripe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

i agree with hamhock.. should have checked the molt.. my money goes to FEMALE on this one. Way lighter carapace and more vivid coloring than males. I bet the folio will lighten up IMMENSELY with the next molt or two as well..


----------



## Ludedor24

I would of but the molt got destoryed so this (aside from just a ventral shot) is all i have to go off of atm....


----------



## grayzone

poeci seem to LOVE mangling molts. it drives me crazy. 
Still sticking with my guess, but we all know that coloration and pics is NOT a great way to sex or id a t.  If you DO have a ventral try to post that as well.. males and females are PAINFULLY different. I have both gender of this sp. and see them a LOT, so i can surely give you a better idea


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Ludedor24 said:


> Was wondering if my friends ornata was male or female not the best shot I know but still (it just molted and didnt want to go poking at it)
> 
> View attachment 106740


That's a female, no doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludedor24

Here is the ventral of that same ornata ...just to help confirm  male or female (keep in mind the abdomen is smaller , it just molted a couple days from this pic)


----------



## advan

That's a girl. Didn't even need the vent. 

You guys need to get off the whole folio sexing on juvie to sub adult _Poecilotheria_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

i agree 100%  folio isnt at all what i look for (especially with ornata)

Chad, can ALL poeci be sexed by coloration and carapace fairly accurately, or is ornata just super easy?  I think its cool that you dont even need a molt or vent shot to determine these guys gender once theyre around 3"


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> i agree 100%  folio isnt at all what i look for (especially with ornata)
> 
> Chad, can ALL poeci be sexed by coloration and carapace fairly accurately, or is ornata just super easy?  I think its cool that you dont even need a molt or vent shot to determine these guys gender once theyre around 3"


IME only _P. ornata_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Kind of thought so. Aside from P. ornatas, P. regalis is the only other Poeci sp. ive owned SO FAR.. got some plans for a subfusca, and would really like a couple more some day


----------



## Ceratogyrus

advan said:


> That's a girl. Didn't even need the vent.
> 
> You guys need to get off the whole folio sexing on juvie to sub adult _Poecilotheria_.


I still think it is relatively accurate. Use it on mine all the time, combined with carapace markings. It is definately easier when you have a few spiders and can compare juvies or sub adults to each other.
I personally hate ventral sexing. I can show you males that you will say are female from ventral pics, especially formosa's.

With ornata a combination of carapace markings and folio will get you an accurate sexing. Problem with ventral I find, is the quality of pics. In person it might be easier, but most pics you cant tell much accurately.


----------



## advan

Ceratogyrus said:


> I still think it is relatively accurate. Use it on mine all the time, combined with carapace markings. It is definately easier when you have a few spiders and can compare juvies or sub adults to each other.
> I personally hate ventral sexing. I can show you males that you will say are female from ventral pics, especially formosa's.
> 
> With ornata a combination of carapace markings and folio will get you an accurate sexing. Problem with ventral I find, is the quality of pics. In person it might be easier, but most pics you cant tell much accurately.


The problem with the dark folio stripe is it seems some on here lately will see a dark folio pattern and automatically assume it's male when in fact it's a juvenile female _Poecilotheria_ and the folio hasn't begun to lighten up yet. That's all I was pointing out. 

I think ventral sexing is pretty easy on _Poecilotheria_ but some do have a weird stage at around 2". You need to be looking for a furrow not just a white slit.


----------



## Torsland

Hey guys!

What u think, male or female?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poisoned

Torsland said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What u think, male or female?


Looks very male to me, but I'm no expert


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Torsland said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What u think, male or female?


Guaranteed female. 100%


----------



## Torsland

Thank u Ceratogyrus


----------



## coldvaper

Why do you think so? Not trying to argue but I have a Ornata sling that looks like the one posted above, so I was just wondering. 



Ceratogyrus said:


> Guaranteed female. 100%


----------



## Ceratogyrus

coldvaper said:


> Why do you think so? Not trying to argue but I have a Ornata sling that looks like the one posted above, so I was just wondering.


Lighter folio and the carapace colouration.
Raised a good few of these over the years, so pick up the tell tale signs over time. 

When they are still small it is harder to see, but as they grow, the differences become more pronounced.


----------



## coldvaper

To me that looks dark in color but you give me hope that mine is a female thank you.



Ceratogyrus said:


> Lighter folio and the carapace colouration.
> Raised a good few of these over the years, so pick up the tell tale signs over time.
> 
> When they are still small it is harder to see, but as they grow, the differences become more pronounced.


----------



## Lopez

Sac mates:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

advan said:


> You guys need to get off the whole folio sexing on juvie to sub adult _Poecilotheria_.


+1.  Coming into this late in the game, but I totally agree with Chad.  You can easily get all tangled up in sexing by folio, or even carapace colors, as this thread has proven (I read through the whole thing, OMG).   I vent sex all my Poecs and can do almost all of them starting at about 1 1/2" (I might be able to do it smaller if my eyes were better).  Much more reliable across the board.  I just think it makes more sense to look at sex organs rather than secondary sexual characteristics.  Of course this post was started years ago and maybe most people are up to speed now on vent sexing.


----------



## Lopez

And the same two sac mates a moult later:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

Lopez said:


> And the same two sac mates a moult later:


Beautiful!


----------

